
U.S. States Investigating Breach at Experian - ca98am79
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/04/u-s-states-investigating-breach-at-experian/
======
HistoryInAction
The Senate remains broadly interested in the data broker industry, so this
dovetails with other ongoing policy issues.

------
gcb0
The whole article reads as a declaration that some secret-service-entrapped
foreigner was chosen as the scapegoat for everything.

My paranoid sense tingles.

~~~
Wistar
For me it's my unauthorized-purchases-made-in-my-name sense that's tingling.

~~~
gcb0
Buy you really buy that powerful and politically entrenched American
corporation whose only purpose is tosell your info was "tricked" to sell your
info when it's exactly what it exists to do for it's clients?

~~~
Wistar
True. I really despise the credit reporting industry.

